
Show HN: FastCashMoneyPlus.biz: The next generation of cryptocurrency - scyclow
http://fastcashmoneyplus.biz
======
scyclow
Whitepaper:
[http://fastcashmoneyplus.biz/79f417c21b848aac16507c47f92abfb...](http://fastcashmoneyplus.biz/79f417c21b848aac16507c47f92abfbd.pdf)

------
dwhitney
Ha! This is amazing

